# Flounder gigging with 6 and 7 year old kids, awesome night



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*2/1/2018*
I had the Danny B. group of 4 onboard tonight, including his 6 and 7 year old sons. Conditions were perfect, with SE wind at 5mph, slightly low tide level, and mild temps in the mid-60's. The trip started off somewhat slow, gigging 7 fish in the first 1 1/2 hours. We made a move, and it was even worse, with lots of dirty water and only 1 flounder. We moved again to a spot I haven't been since last September, and it was on. The fish were holding in a tight school over a sandbar at the mouth of a creek. We gigged our last 12 fish for a limit here in 20 minutes. The young boys did most of the gigging tonight, and an excellent job at that, racking up 18 between the 2 of them. They let Mom gig the last 2 fish. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 9:45pm, just as the cold front hit with 15-20mph North wind. The fish were nice size, all in the 14-18" range.

If you want to check out videos of tonight's trip, visit my Facebook page at: http://www.facebook.com/NightStalkerGuideService/

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 14, 15, 16, 19, 20, 25-28
March: 1, 3-8, 18-20, 22, 25-29, 31
April: 1-6, 8-20, 22-28, 30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-midnight. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome. My 12 and 8 year old are excited. See yah first day of spring break!


----------

